# OPL - Opyl Limited



## springhill (24 July 2012)

Firstly, who the hell picks the 3 letter code MOO?
Secondly, I saw they had 1.3 billion shares on issue so kinda lost interest, but here's the basics.

MC - $13m
SP - 1c
Shares - 1,300,000,000
Options - 300,000,000
Cash - $3m

*Herberton Project - Highlights*
Streak Hill Drilling - Tin
•Geophysical (IP) surveys at Streak Hill identify several encouraging anomalies
•Drill program currently underway targeting tin over a strike length of 400m
•1,400m of RC drilling completed to date; samples submitted to laboratory – awaiting results

Confederation Drilling
•2,099m of RC and diamond drilling completed at the Confederation copper/tin prospect
•High grade intersections at Confederation include:
 o6m @ 4.33% Cu, 1.25% Sn, 106g/t Ag and 301g/t In from 87m
 o9m @ 1.56% Cu, 0.15% Sn, 43g/t Ag and 102g/t In from 123m
 o5m @ 1.63% Cu, 0.2% Sn, 110g/t Ag and 209g/t In from 53m
•Potential additional source of high grade ore for the Baal Gammon copper mine
•Exploration upside with Baal Gammon and Confederation located at the south western end of a strong northeast-trending aeromagnetic anomaly

Herberton Exploration
•Exploration activities significantly increased – focussed primarily on high grade tin
•High resolution satellite imagery acquired and 100m line spacing aeromagnetic data reprocessed – several encouraging anomalies
• Several advanced tin prospects currently being assessed for drill testing in the coming months

I think there is other stuff, but I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## System (21 December 2015)

On December 21st, 2015, Monto Minerals Limited (MOO) changed its name and ASX code to ShareRoot Limited (SRO).


----------



## System (11 December 2019)

On December 11th, 2019, ShareRoot Limited (SRO) changed its name and ASX code to Opyl Limited (OPL).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2020)

_a stock of the times?_

Opyl Limited (OPL, formerly ShareRoot Ltd) provides biopharma and health organisations access to emerging AI-assisted technologies and professional guidance to understand and improve healthcare design, development and delivery.

getting a run as it is Covid-relevant?


> Fresh analysis of the world's leading COVID-19 vaccines and therapies in development has revealed that even the small group of vaccines already in phase three trials only have a 20 per cent chance of success. New artificial intelligence-powered analysis from local health informatics and predictive analysis company Opyl has found that mRNA-based vaccines are the most likely to succeed.



but it sounds a bit like a big spreadsheet







> Opyl's model, which examines 475 COVID-19 clinical trials globally, takes into account numerous factors such as the design of the trial, number of patients enrolled, head researchers, the organisation's experience, intervention type, and the track record of the hospitals and clinical trial companies in being involved in successful vaccines. They do not have access to any private data.



https://www.afr.com/technology/ai-s...ked-a-covid-19-vaccine-winner-20200908-p55thy

_anyway, shareprice has had a pop._


----------

